
Tournament Selection - TekMol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tournament_selection
======
TekMol
I often use this simple algorithm to select an entry from a sorted list:

    
    
        1: Select two random entries
        2: Discard the one with the lower rank
    

This is useful in many situations where you want to give a higher chance to
entries with a higher rank.

Looking around the web for the name of this, the closest I found is tournament
selection which seems to be a superset that contains my approach.

Is there a name for my specific approach, where you select 2 entries at random
and from those select the better one?

